# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Зависание системы при загрузке!

## CHeetahSPB

Здравствуйте!

Я работаю админом в комп клубе, и меня давно уже достала одна вещь!

Один  из компов при загрузке после надписи:  Single-Channel Memory Mode   - *ЗАВИСАЕТ* !

Я сначала думал что то с памятью, лень  было внутрь лесть  и проверять, просто полностью выключал систему не надолго 
включал, и она ГРУЗИЛАСЬ. Сначала через 2-3 раза, потом через 7-8, а сейчас вообще беда.....не грузиться вообще.
Когда разобрал её, поменял  память - ВСЁ  ОСТАЛОСТЬ ТОЖЕ САМОЕ!
Тут недавно надо было переустановить систему на другом компе. Подключил CD-ROM (его не было на нем), НИЧЕГО С СИСТЕМОЙ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ДЕЛАЛ, ТАК у этого компа появилась точно такая же фигня! (( До этого НИЧЕГО не было! 
Компы все одинаковые. Мать у всех:	ASRock ALiveNF6G-VSTA с 1GB  памяти (Kingston). Камень - DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2  3600+.

 Я не удивлюсь если и на 3 и 4  машине появится тоже самое.....

Как я понимаю  "Single-Channel Memory Mode"  -  отвечает за тестирование канала памяти при загрузке...?
Что не так, в чем может БЫТЬ ДЕЛО ! ? 



Заранее благодарен!    ОЛЕГ

----------


## mr.L

На этих злодейских мамах нужно менять биос сразу при покупке:) и выключать test system fail (вроде так эт звучит:))  в настройках сразу.

----------

